# Have You Tried, Or Do You Own A Two Mommas Design Carrier?



## akilamonique (Jun 22, 2006)

I'm having a hard time finding reviews on this carrier. I've only been able to fine 1. I'm not sure what the rules are about reviewing carriers on this forum, so please PM me if need be.

I can't seem to find much on their carriers and workMomship. Does anyone have one of their carriers? I think I want to try one of their buckle tais and a mei tai(providing they can pad the waist strap for me). I keep going back to the Two Mommas Design, because they have two fabrics that I LOVE LOVE LOVE!

I've looked at the BBB, but I'm not sure about those straps, and i'm really not loving any of the fabric choices.
For a mei tai I've looked at the Kozy(only because the waist is padded BUT not loving fabric choices there either).
I love the fabric choices of the Babyhawk and Mei Tai Baby but not the unpadded waist.
I'm trying to keep my budget under $100 each. I've been researching for days on what I wanted for this baby, and I have narrowed it down, to
1. a Workhorse, from infant to toddlerhood
2. great head support
3. Price(unfortunately)


----------



## cotopaxi (Sep 17, 2007)

I don't know anything about them, but here are some reviews at thebabywearer.com:
http://www.thebabywearer.com/cgi-bin...=northcarolina

I searched at tbw and only found one thread on them:
http://www.thebabywearer.com/forum/s...d.php?t=270763

Looks like the reviews have been positive but one person on the boards had some concerns about construction just based on looking at the site. (This person is a skilled seamstress, so presumably she has the basis for her concern.)

If you're looking for other options, one of my favorite under-$100 mei tais is Beanslings.... padded waist and shoulder, GREAT workhorse, pretty.... but, shoot, looks like she's got nothing in stock.








www.beanslingsandseats.com

You could also think about browsing on the FSOT at thebabywearer.com if you don't mind buying used. Some awesome ones you can find used for under $100 are Beanslings, Tettitett, Taitasi, Dream Carrier, M.O.M. Tai... all are super sturdy, nice curved top for napping, sleep hood for real sleeping, padded waist and shoulders, excellent super-sturdy construction. Sometimes you can find a Kindercarry for $100 or less there, occasionally - that's my personal favorite, very very supportive.


----------



## akilamonique (Jun 22, 2006)

Thanks Mama. I probably should have said I did see those already. I knew there were only a couple of reviews on babywearer and was hoping to get some more reviews from the other sites I go to.
Thanks for checking. See you at babywearer!


----------



## cotopaxi (Sep 17, 2007)

LOL, I thought I recognized your username!!


----------

